

Why are some companies migrating from Ruby to Clojure for performance? - Borkdude

I don&#x27;t know the Ruby platform, but I am hearing from some companies that they are migrating from Ruby to Clojure or another JVM-language for performance. What are the problems these companies face with growing Ruby systems, that are solved on the JVM? I would like to get some insight into this.
======
jacquesm
Performance!

You're answering your own question in the title. At a guess, they found their
stacks were not performant enough and so they decided to switch to the JVM in
the hopes that that would alleviate the problem they had.

Do you have any examples of such switches? Why not ask the people that you are
talking to in those companies?

~~~
daenney
Puppet Labs is one and mostly performance. There's trouble in Configuration
Management land, mostly due to the (un)scalability of Ruby in some parts of
the stack.

PuppetDB is Clojure, there's a cFacter now (C++11), I'm pretty sure we'll see
a cAgent too and I also expect that we'll see them turning to JRuby+Clojure to
lift out some parts of the Puppet Master.

